# Systemvoraussetzung W2K?



## TheManWho (14. Dezember 2004)

moin moin,
ich habe hier eine ziemlich alte Kiste rumstehen: 
350 Mhz (p2)
64 kb RAM
8 GB HD
Eigentlich wollte ich das Ding verschrotten aber es funktioniert noch und müsste nur mal neu installiert werden - als Standalone-Internet PC für unsere azubis also genau das Richtige.
Es sollte Windows 2000, Office und halt ein www-Zugang drauf laufen. Ist das realistisch oder ist das Ding dafür doch etwas schwach auf der Brust (vor allem RAM)?
Schreibt mal kurz, sonst fäng ich heute Mittag mal damit an.


----------



## RealPax (14. Dezember 2004)

Mit 64 kb RAM ist der Speicher sicherlich zu klein. Du meinst aber sicher 64 MB.

Ansonsten würde ich dir in diesem Fall eher zu NT 4 mit SP 6a raten. Läuft darauf wesentlich schneller. Einziger Nachteil keine USB Unterstützung.

PS: 
Systemvoraussetzungen von MS:
Pentium 133, 64MB RAM, 2GB Festplatte mit 650MB verfügbar. Wobei 32MB RAM als absolutes Minimum angegeben werden. Diese Konfiguration startet zwar, man kann aber meiner Meinung nach nicht damit arbeiten.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab Windows 2000 auf so einer Kiste laufen nur dass ich einen 400mhz K6 drinn hab.
Ist eigentlich nur als Backupserver für wichtige Dateien in Betrieb, aber Office und Surfen im Internet funktioniert da auch einigermasen akzeptabel.
Die Mega Flashanimationen darf man sich aber nicht anschauen auf diesem System 

Ich frage mich ob für einen PC bei dem nur Surfen und Office Anwendungen von Bedeutung sind nicht Linux besser geiegnet wäre, zumindest wäre es bestimmt schneller.
Und bei Internet und Office muss man zum Benutzen auch kein Linuxuser sein, mit KDE oder Gnome sollte dass auch für Windowsuser kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Fabian (14. Dezember 2004)

Probier doch mal Linux


----------



## MCIglo (14. Dezember 2004)

Also Win2k läuft auf der Kiste. Das einzige Problem könnten die 64MB sein. Vielleicht solltest du mal über weitere 64MB nachdenken (20€?).
Hab selbst einen p2 350, 128MB RAM, 4GB HDD mit Win2k SP4 und Visual Studio .Net hier stehen. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir aber für einen reinen Internet/Office-PC Linux empfehlen. Nicht nur, dass es schneller läuft, es ist ach noch um einiges sicherer (nicht zuletzt wegen dem nicht vorhandenem IE)


----------



## TheManWho (14. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (nicht zuletzt wegen dem nicht vorhandenem IE)


...okay, aber wer surft denn mit dem IE


----------



## TheManWho (14. Dezember 2004)

RealPax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit 64 kb RAM ist der Speicher sicherlich zu klein. Du meinst aber sicher 64 MB.



 
ja klar!


----------



## RealPax (14. Dezember 2004)

TheManWho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...okay, aber wer surft denn mit dem IE



Wenn man der Statistik der Internetseite unserer Firma glauben darf ca. 87%. ;-)


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Dezember 2004)

RealPax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man der Statistik der Internetseite unserer Firma glauben darf ca. 87%. ;-)


Bei uns sind es fast 96%  
Aber was reg ich mich auf, ich benutz ihn selbst weil mir keine der Alternativen zusagt  

Und wenn man Linux einsetzen will und sich nicht damit auskennt, für so einen Internet & Office PC darfs dann sogar mal Suse sein


----------



## MCIglo (14. Dezember 2004)

TheManWho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...okay, aber wer surft denn mit dem IE



Leider immernoch zu viele!


----------

